# A414 Pto shifter



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all I have a broken off PTO shift lever .It has been welded badly by the previous owner .I need to get the shift shaft out of the gearbox .I cant see any easy way to get to it .Do you remove the TPL cover and go in that way ? thanks to all oldtime Bye


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you know which PTO you have ??

Standard or constant running ??

To remove lever you must remove the hitch cover (Hydraulics) first, then u can drive out roll pin on selector inside and withdraw lever shaft from outside of transmission case. Selector should be in Neutral position before removing pin to ensure sliding coupler is located on PTO shaft splines,


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Bugger thanks I will get the top off and take a look thanks again


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

double bugger !!! looks like the brake seals are leaking , There is a lot to do !! . I hope the diff bearings are OK . there is a bit of play in the shafts . This job is getting bigger . Oh well wish me luck


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If you need to usea parts list, look it up on this CNH North American site

http://www.caseih.com/northamerica/PartsService/Pages/search.aspx

Go to "Parts & Service and when you get to catalog pages enter 414 in search box

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!! And best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

